# Alpro Soya For Professionals



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello, long time no see!

We at Bewiched Coffee Kettering are finally open (Have been for nearly six weeks) and have been very busy, serving up Has Bean Jailbreak on our FB80!

My main question is does anyone know where to get hold of the professional version of Alpro Soya designed for steaming and adding to coffee? Although I don't touch the stuff, we've had curdling issues we the various soya's we've been using. The original version isn't so bad, but it's not great.

I used to use the stuff back at Costa but they got it delivered by K&N. It certainly worked well, but now in an independent it's quite difficult to source out. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.









P.s. anyone who comes across Soya Soleil, it's utterly useless. Worst one for curdling!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I wasn't aware that there was a professional version of Alpro.

The curdling occurs probably because of a high acidity in the espresso. Use a dark roast and you won't get curdling. (not a suggestion )

I've heard that Bon Soy is the best soya for coffee use, but at just under £3 a litre its prohibitively expensive!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Yep, it's in a brown carton and even has a picture of an "Alprocinno" on with latte art!

That certainly sounds about right regarding the acidity, aha no dark roasts or robusta for us!

Flipping heck that is expensive, must be why it's so good though!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey buddie! Haven't seen you around these parts for ages! I didn't realise you had moved to Bewitched either, nice one! Sorry I know nothing about soya, I just wanted to say Hi!


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi, hope all is well!

How you finding the FB80?

Will try find out the name of a good soya milk for coffee use today for you.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey, Outlaw and Daedalus







Good to see you all!

Everything is going smoothly thanks, the FB80 is incredible! So much power, beautiful extractions time after time, so easy to get microfoam (the first few days I was overheating the milk though resulting in bubbles, d'oh!) it just keeps up, even on Saturdays when we're using every service on the machine.

And thanks for looking for some soya


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Found the name of the soy milk.

It's called Bonsoy


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Bonsoy is good to use.

Try United Coffee - they will be able to advise where you can purchase Alproccino from.

The curdling may also happen above 58c so try steaming it a little cooler. The Soy TempTags I sell were designed for that very reason and are in use throughout Australia quite successfully.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

SlowRoast said:


> Hello, long time no see!
> 
> We at Bewiched Coffee Kettering are finally open (Have been for nearly six weeks) and have been very busy, serving up *Has Bean Jailbreak *on our FB80!


Hi James,

Are you still serving Hasbean Coffee....had heard a rumour you had stopped. If so what are you using now?

Was gonna gonna pop in if you were serving a coffee i like.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

SlowRoast said:


> Flipping heck that is expensive, must be why it's so good though!


I picked up a carton of BonSoy yesterday from Wholefoods for £2.50 to try it out. It even has a bit of chat on the back about how best to steam it for baristas!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

I think Bonsoy is a bit out of the budget at the moment sadly, but I'll probably buy a carton sometime myself to see how it fairs. Thanks though







Marks And Sparks own soya milk doesn't seem so bad, smells sweeter too.

Thanks, Glenn







Will look into Temp Tags.

We're still serving Has Bean! We just changed to Jailbreak, from a single origin as it wasn't sitting well in Americano's sadly.


----------



## mm27760 (Jul 13, 2012)

Has anyone found small sachets of soya for sale I would be interested where to buy them from.


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

I have used Alpro (unsweetened and sweetened) as well as Soleil for many years as my girlfriend is vegan. Don't make the milk too hot - we use it daily and it never curdles.


----------



## Majaross (Aug 14, 2019)

xXDaedalusXx said:


> Hi, hope all is well!
> 
> How you finding the FB80?
> 
> Will try find out the name of a good soya milk for coffee use today for you.


 Bonsoy is the best soy. A little more expensive but so worth it. I'm Australia and it's the most popular with cafes and restaurants as well as retail. Soooo creamy


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 19, 2019)

Majaross said:


> Bonsoy is the best soy. A little more expensive but so worth it. I'm Australia and it's the most popular with cafes and restaurants as well as retail. Soooo creamy


 G'day Australia! ?

Excuse me for asking, but this is your first post and you're replying to a post that's nearly seven years old. That made me curious downright suspicious.

The most likely way you'd have come across this thread is either by doing a web search for Bonsoy or if you were alerted to the discussion about Bonsoy by a company such as Brandwatch. Brandwatch scours this forum and others as well as social media for posts about products on behalf of brand owners.

Do you, by any chance, work for Bonsoy?


----------

